# [Discount Shipping]-Livefishdirect Group Buy: [Arrival Date: Aug 4th]



## Smiladon

*Everyone paid for their fish and shipping and the order has been placed.*
--------------

I've decided to setup the order myself, since I am not convinced about the other group buy.

The prices of the fish are good enough that its totally worth it for me to just place the order myself, and thats what I am doing.

I personally want the fish to arrive on the 4th of August, but if anyone else is interested, then the date is flexible until the 10th.

From what I've heard from the owner, its "smoother" if I setup the order on Tuesday or Wednesday, so the tentative dates will be:
1. Aug 3rd 
*2. Aug 4th*
3. Aug 9th
4. Aug 10th

The fish arrive next day by 3PM at my place (New Westminster).

I am ordering from: www.livefishdirect.com
If you are interested in any of the stocks, then PM me with the following:
1. Name and size of the fish(es)
2. Quantity
3. Link to the actual fish(es)

*Shipping Cost: $100 total. (will be shared equally between buyers)*
The shipping is a flat rate of $65 no matter how big the order is.
I am going to put up a rate for $100 (customs + tax etc). *If it is less I pay you back the difference.*
The owner did say that he will mark the package as "gift" when he sends to me.

---*
*


----------



## Smiladon

This is what I am getting:
1. Blue Moori @ $2.59 each, 30 fish: Buy Live Blue Dolphin Cyrtocara Moorii : Total Price: $77.70
2. Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania'' @ $7.55 each, 6 fish: Assorted Live African Cichlids for Sale | Live Fish Direct Store Total Price: $45.30

My Total Cost for Fish: $123


----------



## Adz1

so shipping is $100 each person or for entire order being split between everyone?


----------



## Smiladon

the shipping will be $100 total.

If we have 4 people, the price will be $25 per person.

This is my first group buy and from what I know so far the shipping cost would be around $100. If the total price ends up being more than $100, I will be willing to suck it up as long as its not too much (mainly because I stated $100).
Eg: I posted $100, The shipping cost ends up being $125. The extra $25 is out of my pocket.
If it ends up more than that (which I highly doubt), then we can split it equally.
---

I am all for putting the order for myself, just offering it to others who might be interested.


----------



## Smiladon

Updated deadline to 31st of July.

The order will be placed on the 1st August and the fish arrives on the 4th of August (Wednesday)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Smiladon

2 more people joined in.

If we can get a few more, then it will literally be no shipping 

Remember, the sign-up time ends this Sunday. I am placing the order on Monday morning.


----------



## Smiladon

4 people in already. 

Only 2 more days left, so decide fast and PM me.


----------



## Smiladon

I will be starting to write down the confirmed order list tomorrow.


----------



## Smiladon

One person paid already. The others will pay once they decide on their fish.

One more day for anyone willing to join in.


----------



## josephl

Smiladon said:


> One person paid already. The others will pay once they decide on their fish.
> 
> One more day for anyone willing to join in.


How does someone pay you? I was contemplating some of the glo zebra danios even though they are pricey


----------



## Smiladon

First thread states:

"*Payment will be via paypal once its confirmed.
I will be sending PMs to everyone involved with more information on Sunday."

*You can pay me through paypal or pay me in person before I put up the order. Ryu is paying me in person tomorrow; qyrus already payed through paypal.

If you are interested, PM me the details of the fish you want; with the link, quantity, size etc

Thanks.


----------



## Smiladon

josephl said:


> How does someone pay you? I was contemplating some of the glo zebra danios even though they are pricey


I looked up into the glo zebra danios. It seems that they are artificially colored fish and I would advice against getting them. 
1. Its animal cruelty (In my personal opinion)
2. These fish will die long before their lifespan
3. Its illegal to import these fish from US to Canada

I wouldn't want the whole shipment blocked because of this.
If you are interested in some other fish, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Smiladon

had a few more inquiries, so sign up date extended until tonight.


----------



## rescuepenguin

The glo fish are genetically modified. Don't include them in this shipment. Glo fish are already in Canada, you can buy them here, if you can find them.

Steve


----------



## Smiladon

rescuepenguin said:


> The glo fish are genetically modified. Don't include them in this shipment. Glo fish are already in Canada, you can buy them here, if you can find them.
> 
> Steve


I have seen them in LFS once before, but I've also read the article related to Canadian Government placing a ban on selling these fish. All fish stores face a $300,000 fine and 6 months in prison for selling them, so you cant really find them anymore.

Apparently they inject some coral pigment stuff into the eggs and thats what gives them the bright colors.

Anyways, lets not talk about this more in this thread. I would like it to keep it in topic. You are welcome to PM him and discuss further.

Thanks


----------



## Smiladon

The order will be placed at 9PM tonight.

Anyone after 9PM will be too late.


----------



## beN

the next time you want to do an order id be in.
i just hope they have what I want in stock.
i wanted to grab 3 of those peacock bass.


----------



## Smiladon

beN said:


> the next time you want to do an order id be in.
> i just hope they have what I want in stock.
> i wanted to grab 3 of those peacock bass.


np Ben.

Maybe next time I might be getting some Peacock Bass too...who knows


----------



## beN

Smiladon said:


> np Ben.
> 
> Maybe next time I might be getting some Peacock Bass too...who knows


you can never go wrong with Peacock Bass. the species that LiveFishDirect carries are actually one of the more"rare" species to find according to some MFK users. I cant wait for my 3 Temensis Bass to become monsters.


----------



## Smiladon

I am not accepting any more people now. I will be placing the order in the next few mins.

For the people who joined in, I will be contacting all of you in PM and phone.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony_B

Hey thanks for running the group buy!!
All turned out well with no casualities.
Sorry about you not getting your fish...


----------



## Smiladon

Tony_B said:


> Hey thanks for running the group buy!!
> All turned out well with no casualities.
> Sorry about you not getting your fish...


Thanks Tony.

I have been talking with the owner and he will be sending the fish next week.

I will update after I get the shipment.


----------



## silvciv888

all mine except the 6 runts are doing good. hope they do okay. 
everybody eats except them.


----------



## Tony_B

Ya my small fish look healthy but do not eat, I think it is the fact they are afraid of humans. Every time I walk by the tank they all hide in the corner. These fish are raised in containers so they do not see humans. Also I have noticed in the past it is normal in fry to hide, must be an inherent thing... Blood worms should get them up and strong!


----------



## Smiladon

My small Phenos ate right away. 

Keep in mind that I have them in a small fry raising tank, so they dont have anywhere to hide.
If you noticed my 155Gallon, I didn't have any hiding places at all.


----------



## silvciv888

one is toast. the others maybe slowly eating. they dont like being observed.


----------



## qyrus

Just wanted to thank you again for organizing the group buy Smiladon, all my ocellatuses are settling in well and eating. Hope you get your fish soon 

Jim


----------



## Smiladon

another update.

All of my blue dolphins arrived today and I got extra 6 blue dolphins as an incentive and shipping is covered by livefishdirect. I didn't have to pay a single penny.

The DoA from other members were also replaced and have been picked up.

Unfortunately there were some DoA in this shipment too and I am expecting to get a refund for the dead fish.

 Overall I am very satisfied with livefishdirect. The main thing that makes them stand out is their customer service and I really like that.

Overall, I would definitely do a group buy from them in the future. If anyone needs any details about my experience with livefishdirect, feel free to PM me.

I am sure some of our sponsors can make use of the low shipping as well. This way everyone gets cheaper fish


----------



## bowman00

Good to hear!!! Can't wait for pictures. 

Rocky


----------



## InfraredDream

bowman00 said:


> Good to hear!!! Can't wait for pictures.
> 
> Rocky


Exactly what I was about to post 

Happy you got the dolphins and can wait to see them settled


----------



## Smiladon

I will put up a short video instead. I do have pics of the tank conversion and I will be posting those soon as well.

The fish are really small now and obviously no color yet so not much to see, but I love the way they school together.

I think they will start to color up in about 3 months.

Just be a little patient ok?  I will get it up soon.


----------



## InfraredDream

Enjoy watching them grow


----------



## apex82

I would be interested in the next group buy. I am looking to get a stock of african cichlids from live fish direct. How was the customs? Were there extra charges?


----------



## Smiladon

apex82 said:


> I would be interested in the next group buy. I am looking to get a stock of african cichlids from live fish direct. How was the customs? Were there extra charges?


No extra charges. The price was what I paid during the order. Thats it 

I am sure there will be more group buys from this place in the future. you just have to keep your eye open  (or you can always organize one if you want them right away)


----------



## Nanokid

how did it turn out?


----------



## Smiladon

overall experience is a big positive for me.

He initially didn't ship most of my fishes and one week later (after phone calls and emails), he sent me the fish ordered (he paid shipment) with extra fish. He also replaced DoA from the first shipment.

Unfortunately the 2nd shipment also had DoA (the replaced fish) and the "rightful owner" of the fish wanted a re-embursement. I sent him an email with the info, but didn't get any response so far. I forwarded the order number to the "rightful owner" and he is dealing with it.

I also had some DoA, but I didn't bother asking because he already did much more than any wholesaler would. This whole deal for him was probably a huge loss, but he did it to keep up to his promise. Other wholesalers would probably just return the money for the fish, but he did much more than that. He called me and apologized for it and asked me if he could send the fish next week while he pays for the shipping.

Would I deal with him again? Yes.

Only recommendation from me would be to stay away from really small fish if you dont want to deal with DoA. Obviously it will be hard for them to survive the travel.
All the medium sized to large size fish were perfectly fine (3"+).

----
EDIT: Please wait a little longer...I have another exam in 2 weeks, so that comes before the video . The fish so far are growing nicely. In total I lost 3 so far (1 DoA) and 2 dead later because my sponge filter was too close to the glass and the fish somehow got themselves stuck in-between (small fish are stupid...)
I also added 6 clown loaches (2.5-3") to act as a cleanup crew.
Filtration:
1 x Ehiem Pro III 2080
2 x Hydro Sponge V
1 x Hydro Sponge III


----------



## Fish Whisper

Glad it work out for the most part,
Did it end up being cost effective?

I checked there website for Clown loaches and there the same price as IPU, and there's in USD.


PS Where did u get ur Sponge V filter?


----------



## Smiladon

Fish Whisper said:


> Glad it work out for the most part,
> Did it end up being cost effective?
> 
> I checked there website for Clown loaches and there the same price as IPU, and there's in USD.
> 
> PS Where did u get ur Sponge V filter?


I got mine from Athena for $13 each (it was brand new too )

It was very cost effective for the fish I got, but I think the main reason for arranging group buy would be to get fish that are not locally available. Pheno Cichlid for example are very hard to find locally and I was lucky enough to get some from the GB.


----------

